
Why Excel beats iCal for to-dos on the Mac - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/75944/why-excel-beats-ical-dos-mac
======
yan
Because Apple has provided the To-Do functionality in Mail.app, which makes
adding a to-do item literally a single click.

